# Moises Kean, il nuovo Balotelli



## juventino (23 Settembre 2016)

Non solo Higuain e non solo la prima squadra: anche la primavera della Juventus quest'estate ha avuto il suo grande innesto: si tratta di Moises Kean, attaccante classe 2000, considerato da molti il nuovo baby fenomeno del calcio giovanile italiano. Il giocatore, che ha fatto tutta la trafila nelle giovanili a suon di gol e numeri impressionanti, è da molti considerato il nuovo Balotelli sia per le origini simili a quelle di Supermario (giovane, cresciuto nel settore giovanile, di origine africana), ma anche e soprattutto per il suo procuratore: Mino Raiola. Quest'ultimo ha tentato in tutti i modi durante l'estate a comvincere la Juve a prestare il giocatore all'estero, ritenendo il campionato primavera troppo stretto per il suo assistito. Ipotesi che non si è concretizzata e la primavera della Juventus ringrazia in quanto Kean si è subito preso la maglia da titolare firmando già 3 gol in 4 partite tra campionato primavera e Youth Champions League.


----------



## sette (23 Settembre 2016)

Se è veramente forte come dicono, normalmente preferirei vederlo lontano dalla juve 

Però trattandosi di Raviolo, sono contento che glielo abbiate messo in quel posto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2016)

Come se essere il nuovo Balotelli possa essere una cosa positiva


----------



## Sand (24 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come se essere il nuovo Balotelli possa essere una cosa positiva



Ma infatti...
Quando uno dice "il nuovo", per lusingarlo serve paragonarlo ad uno forte.
È come se si dicesse "il nuovo Digao" o il "nuovo Traore", il maliano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come se essere il nuovo Balotelli possa essere una cosa positiva


.


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come se essere il nuovo Balotelli possa essere una cosa positiva



Ho semplicemente riportato un paragone fatto dalla stampa. È chiaro che spero con tutto me stesso che non segua le orme del mononeurone.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Settembre 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ma infatti...
> Quando uno dice "il nuovo", per lusingarlo serve paragonarlo ad uno forte.
> È come se si dicesse "il nuovo Digao" o il "nuovo Traore", il maliano.



o il "nuovo Montolivo"


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2016)

Beh dai, nuovo Balotelli perché nero, italiano, giovanissimo, forte fisicamente e tecnicamente.
Il paragone con il primo Balotelli viene naturale.


----------



## Hammer (24 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho semplicemente riportato un paragone fatto dalla stampa. È chiaro che spero con tutto me stesso che non segua le orme del mononeurone.



Purtroppo i giornalai non perdono occasione di incollare in un articolo la parola Balotelli


----------



## Sand (24 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> o il "nuovo Montolivo"


Il nuovo Kondogbia.


----------



## juventino (14 Ottobre 2016)

Grandi notizie per il ragazzo: Allegri lo ha infatti convocato per la partita con l'Udinese. Esordio da non escludere.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Beh dai, nuovo Balotelli perché nero, italiano, giovanissimo, forte fisicamente e tecnicamente.
> Il paragone con il primo Balotelli viene naturale.



potevano dire il nuovo okaka.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Ottobre 2016)

Mmm anche Raiola è il suo procuratore.. loro vogliono la guerra e fregarci in ogni situazione di mercato, quindi per me Fassone e Mirabelli hanno l'obbligo di puntare su questo ragazzo offrendo il doppio di quanto vuole offrire la Juventus.


----------



## juventino (15 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo me è inutile fare questi ragionamenti di guerre di mercato perché semplicemente Donnarumma non si muoverà dal Milan così come Kean non lo farà dalla Juventus.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Ottobre 2016)

Raiola ha attivato la macchina mediatica, Plizzari che è un 2000 andava in panchina già nella scorsa stagione.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Ottobre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me è inutile fare questi ragionamenti di guerre di mercato perché semplicemente Donnarumma non si muoverà dal Milan così come Kean non lo farà dalla Juventus.



No, non è inutile perche il modo migliore per difendere è attacare.


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2016)

Nel giro di una settimana è diventato il primo 2000 a giocare in Serie A e Champions.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Novembre 2016)

Ho scoperto che è milanista


----------



## DOOOOD (23 Novembre 2016)

per me già è tanto se firma tre anni di contratto, perchè poi, dai 19 lo perderemo quasi sicuramente.
bel prospetto comunque


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2016)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> per me già è tanto se firma tre anni di contratto, perchè poi, dai 19 lo perderemo quasi sicuramente.
> bel prospetto comunque



Come mai sei così sicuro che lo perderemo?


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Novembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Come mai sei così sicuro che lo perderemo?



Coman la vendetta.. il PSG avrebbe già un accordo col ragazzo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Novembre 2016)

Il fratello ha dichiarato che è Milanista sfegatato e che il suo idolo è Balotelli.


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Coman la vendetta.. il PSG avrebbe già un accordo col ragazzo.



Però finché è minorenne non puo' andarsene (Coman aveva già 18 anni). Abbiamo 3 anni per provare a cambiare le cose, se poi non ci riusciamo amen, almeno non avremo più Raiola in mezzo alle palle.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Novembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il fratello ha dichiarato che è Milanista sfegatato e che il suo idolo è Balotelli.



Quindi abbiamo l'obbligo di almeno pareggiare l'offerta del PSG....

Vogliono fregarci con Donnarumma   vedremo ...


----------



## Heaven (23 Novembre 2016)

Strano che se ne parli così tanto e che il suo agente sia Raiola


----------



## ignaxio (23 Novembre 2016)

Stando al suo profilo facebook il ragazzo è milanista.. speriamo in un futuro radioso per lui


----------



## DOOOOD (24 Novembre 2016)

perchè alla juve, verosimilmente, avrà fino ai 19 anni almeno tre attaccanti nettamente più forti ed esperti davanti in gerarchia, quindi dovrà accontentarsi di poche e sporadiche presenze. I giovani attaccanti di qualità hanno oggettivamente più possibilità di farsi notare in altri campionati con squadre magari di media classifica, dove possono seriamente ambire alla titolarità. Alla Juve fino ai 22-23, se non è un fenomeno assoluto, può fare al massimo la terza-quarta punta. Inoltre Raiola è uno che pensa a fare soldi ed a farli fare al suo assistito, appena iniziaranno a fioccare le offerte chiederà la cessione.

L'ipotesi che un kean 18 enne, ad esempio, sia tanto forte da risultare la PRIMA alternativa alla coppia d'attacco titolare alla juventus mi sembra inverosimile


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2017)

Kean diventa ufficialmente il primo giocatore nato nel terzo millennio a segnare in Serie A.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Kean diventa ufficialmente il primo giocatore nato nel terzo millennio a segnare in Serie A.



No, il terzo millennio è partito il 1/1/2001.
Errore comune, non preoccuparti


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No, il terzo millennio è partito il 1/1/2001.
> Errore comune, non preoccuparti



Allora mi limito a dire che è il primo 2000


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora mi limito a dire che è il primo 2000



Va bene  
L'importante è non chiamarlo millenial, che è un'altra clamorosa vaccata dei giornalisti


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2017)

100 mln.....


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 100 mln.....



Intanto vediamo se firma il contratto da professionista. Prima di questa partita l'accordo col pizzettaro la Juve ce l'aveva, ma sono sicurissimo che dopo oggi partirà alla carica per avere una commissione maggiore.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2017)

Ma che rigore ha tirato? Fossi un suo compagno o l'allenatore lo prenderei a sprangate.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che rigore ha tirato? Fossi un suo compagno o l'allenatore lo prenderei a sprangate.



Leggi il titolo, è autoesplicativo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Giugno 2017)

Quanto godo


----------



## Aalpacaaa (8 Giugno 2017)

E' uscito identico a quello di Totti contro l'Olanda 



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Leggi il titolo, è autoesplicativo.



Beh, Balotelli i rigori li segnava tutti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non solo Higuain e non solo la prima squadra: anche la primavera della Juventus quest'estate ha avuto il suo grande innesto: si tratta di Moises Kean, attaccante classe 2000, considerato da molti il nuovo baby fenomeno del calcio giovanile italiano. Il giocatore, che ha fatto tutta la trafila nelle giovanili a suon di gol e numeri impressionanti, è da molti considerato il nuovo Balotelli sia per le origini simili a quelle di Supermario (giovane, cresciuto nel settore giovanile, di origine africana), ma anche e soprattutto per il suo procuratore: Mino Raiola. Quest'ultimo ha tentato in tutti i modi durante l'estate a comvincere la Juve a prestare il giocatore all'estero, ritenendo il campionato primavera troppo stretto per il suo assistito. Ipotesi che non si è concretizzata e la primavera della Juventus ringrazia in quanto Kean si è subito preso la maglia da titolare firmando già 3 gol in 4 partite tra campionato primavera e Youth Champions League.



Il nuovo Balotelli? Povero lui e poveri tutti noi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2017)

Che stupido mamma mia, era un rigore importantissimo e lui per fare il fenomeno ha voluto fare il cucchiaio. L'effetto "pompaggio" Raiola è già in atto.


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Che stupido mamma mia, era un rigore importantissimo e lui per fare il fenomeno ha voluto fare il cucchiaio. L'effetto "pompaggio" Raiola è già in atto.



nell'ultima frase hai sintetizzato tutto!


----------



## Igniorante (9 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No, il terzo millennio è partito il 1/1/2001.
> Errore comune, non preoccuparti



Dato che si tratta di un gobbo, è giusto stravolgere il calendario.
Fosse stato un povero pezzente del Genoa o del Pescara, ovviamente, i giornali non lo avrebbero manco menzionato ed avrebbero avvalorato la tua "versione".


----------



## juventino (30 Luglio 2018)

Secondo posto all’Europeo U19 e titolo di capocannoniere del torneo partendo quasi sempre dalla panchina.
È ancora molto acerbo, ma io dico che il talento ce l’ha (sperando che la testa sia diversa da quella di Balotelli, del quale ha imitato l’esultanza in Finale  )


----------



## sacchino (30 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non solo Higuain e non solo la prima squadra: anche la primavera della Juventus quest'estate ha avuto il suo grande innesto: si tratta di Moises Kean, attaccante classe 2000, considerato da molti il nuovo baby fenomeno del calcio giovanile italiano. Il giocatore, che ha fatto tutta la trafila nelle giovanili a suon di gol e numeri impressionanti, è da molti considerato il nuovo Balotelli sia per le origini simili a quelle di Supermario (giovane, cresciuto nel settore giovanile, di origine africana), ma anche e soprattutto per il suo procuratore: Mino Raiola. Quest'ultimo ha tentato in tutti i modi durante l'estate a comvincere la Juve a prestare il giocatore all'estero, ritenendo il campionato primavera troppo stretto per il suo assistito. Ipotesi che non si è concretizzata e la primavera della Juventus ringrazia in quanto Kean si è subito preso la maglia da titolare firmando già 3 gol in 4 partite tra campionato primavera e Youth Champions League.



Nel senso che è ********* uguale?


----------



## juventino (14 Aprile 2019)

Quando aprii questo thread poteva essere davvero tutto o niente, ma da gennaio in poi è innegabile ormai che il ragazzo si sia fatto notare. L’Italia ha finalmente un centravanti talentuoso dopo tanti (troppi) anni di magra? O è soltanto un bluff?


----------



## Raryof (14 Aprile 2019)

In tempi non sospetti l'avevo detto, a Euro 2020 con Kean o Pellegri, sarà lui al 100%.


----------

